
A (not So) Short Story on Getting Decent Internet Access - stummjr
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/04/27/a-not-so-short-story-on-getting-decent-internet-access/
======
stummjr
This is such an inspiring story! I guess a lot of people today go the opposite
way, renting or buying places where they know there is a decent internet
access. I'm guilty about it. :)

------
eliasdorneles
This story is simply badass!

